# deck wont engage



## libby (Aug 16, 2014)

deck wont engage engine dies 18 horse simplicity regent


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What year/model # ?
In the meantime,check the safety switches ,and the PTO switch.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Does engine act like you turned off the key or does it sound like it is bogging down? The model number we are looking for is a 7 digit number like 1693264, that would be on the builders "plate".


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Seat, or clutch/ brake safety switch.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If it shuts dead off, my vote is for malfunction of the seat safety switch which will shut down the engine if you leave the seat while PTO is engaged.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Wonder if he ever came back and read the responses?


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

GTcollector said:


> Wonder if he ever came back and read the responses?


Ill bet he didnt !! A lot of the time the problem is a loose nut turning the steering wheel !!!!;o)) Why would you post a Question and not respond back !!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

imbill said:


> Ill bet he didnt !! A lot of the time the problem is a loose nut turning the steering wheel !!!!;o)) Why would you post a Question and not respond back !!


It just seems odd that he would sign up and make one post, which was addressed well and timely with the information given, and not return for a follow up to let us know his progress, hmmmm, Hope all is well.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

GTcollector said:


> It just seems odd that he would sign up and make one post, which was addressed well and timely with the information given, and not return for a follow up to let us know his progress, hmmmm, Hope all is well.


 I first posted something unkind but read the last sentence of your post and realized he might have dropped dead or suddenly ill or maybe his computer did. God bless him or his survivors.


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

skunkhome said:


> I first posted something unkind but read the last sentence of your post and realized he might have dropped dead or suddenly ill or maybe his computer did. God bless him or his survivors.


 I feel bad now do we need to get $$ up for flowers or at least a card ????????? This is bad what if he did have trouble !! Now i feel bad again ! ;o)))


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry, I would have just deleted my post but this forum does not allow that, that I can tell. You can donate at www.buyaprayer.net
( I did first type ".com" but it turned out to be an actual site.) Oops! I think it is related to WWW.getoutofhellfree (dot)com. Gee, I need to just shut up!


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Life is good !!! An we need to grin every once in a while !!! We arent going to get out of this life alive so we need to have fun while here !!! I dated a lady for a while that had fun !We might be in line to check out at like walmart and she would say now tell me again what did you do with the body !! Well the look on the faces was a hoot !!


----------



## libby (Aug 16, 2014)

libby said:


> deck wont engage engine dies 18 horse simplicity regent


i am not very good with computers to all the *******s out there and i work late hours and i have replaced the pto and the reverse switch nothing works. i figured out if ihold on the reverse switch and engage deck at same deck will engage so what does that mean


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Im glad you came back and i hope you arent PI$$ed at us and funnin !! Im not real good at shootin trouble on here i just try to fix my own!! Just hang on and there will be help there is a lot of knowledge on here !!


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

OOOOOO and welcome !!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you have to hold the reverse switch,to make it work, I'd try jumpering wires at the reverse switch,and PTO switch,until it runs. That will isolate the safety circuits,one at a time,and let you know which wire is the problem.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome Libby, didn't mean to chide you for not coming back, I really thought something might have happened to you, glad your okay, I'll let these other guys troubleshoot the electrical, not my strong suit, and welcome to the forum. Bye


----------

